# Which lipliner with MAC Up The Amp lipstick?



## Blushbaby (May 17, 2008)

I'm an NC50 and usually wear nudes on my lips so constantly have MAC chestnut or Cork liner in use. I have a bright purpley/fuschia-y pink lippie called Amplified which I wanna wear (have had it for months) and have no idea which liner would go with it?

Any recs? Thanks.


----------



## ilorietta (May 17, 2008)

*Re: Which lipliner with MAC Amplified lipstick?*

is Amplified a colour? I thought it was a finish...


----------



## Blushbaby (May 17, 2008)

*Re: Which lipliner with MAC Amplified lipstick?*

Just had a look at it ..the name's come off the bottom ..Hmmm might be Up The Amp that I have.

Quick photo ...


----------



## iluvmac (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Which lipliner with MAC Amplified lipstick?*

That's Up the Amp! For a liner, try Plum Soft or Lush-n-Lilac Cremestick liners.


----------



## Blushbaby (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Which lipliner with MAC Amplified lipstick?*

Thank you! I knew Specktra would come up trumps with recs!


----------



## madame_morbid (May 19, 2008)

I like it with Magenta Liner


----------



## Caramel_QT (May 19, 2008)

i like plum liner!


----------

